# Repair Speed Control on Hegner Multicut 2s



## SandyMat (23 May 2018)

I was fortunate to pick up a variable speed Hegner Multicut 2s at what I though was a good price locally. On getting it home I found that the variable speed control made no difference and it seems to operate at one speed only. I planned to use some compressed air and electrical cleaner to see if it was simply clogged up contacts but I've been a bit heavy handed and the control knob has now broken off!

At least the machine is useable as the running speed is perfectly workable.

However I'd ideally like to get the variable speed working again. Hegner want over £140 for a replacement speed control box which seems very expensive. I can continue using it as a single speed, or pay Hegner, is there any other option to repair/replace the speed control box?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SandyMat (24 May 2018)

Tried cutting something this evening and had lots of trouble because the speed wasn't consistent and kept getting very slow, then sped up when I put the knob back into the speed control and rotated it a bit. So I guess it's a phone call to Hegner to order a new control box!

This is what I managed tonight.


----------



## scrimper (25 May 2018)

Hegner spares are horrendously over priced, no way can this speed control be worth the £140 you quoted. Hegner saws are top quality and work normally faultlessly their one drawback is the stupid over the top prices they charge for spare parts.

Hegner saws use induction motors which are far superior to the universal (carbon brush) type motors used by some other brands, they rarely cause any problems are quiet and smooth in operation and need no maintenance, the only drawback is that using a speed control is much more complex and expensive than the cheap bog standard speed controls that brush type motors can use. So you are really stuck with Hegner's expensive bespoke speed control and motor system. I have not taken one apart so I am not sure what is involved or whether it can be repaired. I understand that quality costs more but £140 is just ridiculous (IMHO) 

As an example of Hegner prices, a few years ago the tiny on/off rocker switch failed on mine, Hegner wanted £24 plus p&p for a bog standard rocker switch available from many places at under £1, I took one out of an old hair-dryer which fitted perfectly and worked as the original.


----------



## SandyMat (3 Jun 2018)

Well I bit the bullet and paid £150 to Hegner for a new variable speed control and it's done the job and I now have a working machine. Only worth it because I paid a good price for the scroll saw in the first place. Now to build a stand for it.


----------

